# Laura Bush's Cowboy Cookies



## mneeley490 (Dec 3, 2022)

Always liked her, and these cookies are terrific! This recipe is halved, and it still makes 2 dozen huge cookies, about 6 per cookie sheet.






Laura Bush's Cowboy Cookies
Ingredients​
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1 1/2 teaspoons cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon salt
12 tablespoons (6 ounces) butter, at room temperature
3/4 cup white sugar
3/4 cup brown sugar
2 large eggs
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 1/2 cups semisweet chocolate chips
1 1/2 cups old-fashioned rolled oats
1 cup sweetened flaked coconut
1 cup chopped pecans


Preheat oven, prep baking sheets:
Preheat oven to 350°F with racks in upper and lower third. Line two large baking sheets with Silpat or parchment paper.
Whisk dry ingredients:
In a large bowl, vigorously whisk together the flour, baking powder, baking soda, cinnamon, and salt.
Make the cookie dough:
Place butter in a standing electric mixer and beat on medium speed until smooth and light, about 1 minute. Slowly add in the white sugar and brown sugar, and beat to combine, about 2 more minutes. Add half the eggs, beat, and then add the other half and beat again. Add the vanilla extract and beat again.
Reduce the speed of the mixer to low and slowly add the flour mixture, until just combined. Add the chocolate chips, oats, coconut, and pecans, mixing until just combined.
Scoop out the cookies:
Drop about 1/4 cup lumps of the dough onto the prepared cookie sheets, separated by 3 inches to allow for enough room for the cookies to spread as they cook.
Bake the cookies:
Bake at 350°F for 17 to 20 minutes. Rotate the pan halfway through baking, front to bake and top to bottom.
Cool the cookies:
Remove from oven and let cool on the baking sheets for 5 minutes. Then remove the cookies to a rack to cool completely.
You'll likely need to work in batches, depending on the size of your oven and your baking sheets.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 3, 2022)

The cookies look real good Mike, but I'd rather have her husband in the big house rather then the one we currently have or the one before that. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## kilo charlie (Dec 3, 2022)

Cookies - YAY! 

Politics - BOO!


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 3, 2022)

I've bookmarked this! I like the way it uses very little salt and a lot of butter.
Thanks for sharing the recipe!
Dan


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 3, 2022)

That's true about the salt. It didn't occur to me until you brought it up.


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 3, 2022)

Just judging by the ingredients, I'll bet those cookies are fantastic.  Thanks for sharing that recipe Mike. I plan to pass it on to the wife.


----------

